# My sister, Maggie



## Yvonne G (Nov 9, 2008)

I got a call from Maggie's son this a.m. Seems Maggie is in the hospital with pnuemonia and other things as yet to be determined. No matter how sick you are, you still worry if your animals are getting the care they are used to. I'd appreciate it if you all would send good thoughts up to Oregon for a speedy recovery!!

Yvonne


----------



## egyptiandan (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear that Yvonne 

Well wishes for a speedy recovery are on their way 

Danny


----------



## Isa (Nov 9, 2008)

I am really sorry to hear that Yvonne 
I hope she will get better as soon as possible.


----------



## skittles1 (Nov 9, 2008)

Good thoughts and well wishes headed Maggies way!!!!
Janay


----------



## terryo (Nov 9, 2008)

I'll pray for Maggie tonight. God bless....


----------



## techiegrl (Nov 9, 2008)

Sending extra good thoughts to Maggie for a fast healthy recovery!


----------



## Crazy1 (Nov 10, 2008)

Yvonne, So sorry to hear about Maggie's illness. Know our Thoughts and prayers are on their way and more to come daily.


----------



## Jas2Cats (Nov 10, 2008)

Sorry to hear Maggie's ill. Healing thoughts heading up to Oregon~!


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 11, 2008)

Thank you all for the good thoughts you sent to my sister. She's home now, with a handful of medications...weak but glad to be home!

Yvonne


----------



## Jas2Cats (Nov 12, 2008)

Glad to hear Maggie's home. I hope she gets feeling better soon~!


----------



## Crazy1 (Nov 13, 2008)

Yvonne glad to hear Maggie's home. 
Maggie, Hope you are feeling better. Well wishes your way for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Isa (Nov 13, 2008)

I am glad Maggie is home.


----------



## egyptiandan (Nov 13, 2008)

I'm glad she's back home and posting on the Yahoo lists 

Danny


----------

